# My Black Volitan



## Nighthawk (Aug 8, 2010)

As the title says; here's a picture of my black volitan.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not only a great looking fish, but excellent photography!
You ought to enter it into the NPOTM.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous lion man. very healthy looking


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

awsome fish. I love how lion fish and just general saltwater fish can look so unique


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> awsome fish. I love how lion fish and just general saltwater fish can look so unique


I agree!! its always a joy to see pics of saltwater fish, i spend extra long looking at them at the lfs becuase they're just so cool looking. Very nice liofish


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

very cool!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

very nice pattern


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet lookin


----------



## Activist8891 (Mar 6, 2011)

Beautiful Fish! I always wanted to get one of these! I heard they don't do well with Corals n such though huh? Would they kill each other if you bought a pair not necessarily mated, but with the intentions of mating them? I heard buying mated pairs is expensive?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish! I'm jealous.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Id be scared to put my finger in


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Activist8891 said:


> Beautiful Fish! I always wanted to get one of these! I heard they don't do well with Corals n such though huh? Would they kill each other if you bought a pair not necessarily mated, but with the intentions of mating them? I heard buying mated pairs is expensive?


Actually as far as i know Lionfish do just fine with Corals.
Its a lot of invertebrates that don't do so well with them.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Not only a great looking fish, but excellent photography!
> You ought to enter it into the NPOTM.


I agree, man that is one beautiful lion fish you have there and the pics are stunning too.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

imo...one of the best looking salty fish....excellent turkeyfish..


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice looking fish








This fish is the only reason I'd ever set up a SW tank.


----------



## Waters (Feb 10, 2017)

Activist8891 said:


> Beautiful Fish! I always wanted to get one of these! I heard they don't do well with Corals n such though huh? Would they kill each other if you bought a pair not necessarily mated, but with the intentions of mating them? I heard buying mated pairs is expensive?


Lionfish are fine with coral....they will eat any fish that they can fit into their mouths in addition to most members of your CUC (crabs, shrimp, etc.). No, they will not kill each other if kept in groups...they are actually pretty docile fish.


----------

